# Wieviel Fisch frisst ein Eisvogel



## Nightcrawler (21. Aug. 2015)

Habe meinen Teich im Mai hier im Forum vorgestellt. Fertigstellung war am 10.05.2015 und im juni, bzw. Juli sind Bitterlinge, __ Moderlieschen und Elritzen, etc. eingezogen. Vorgestern viel meiner besseren Hälfte auf, dass sich die Fische hauptsächlich in Grundnähe aufhalten und einige der Elritzen und Moderlieschen fehlen (ursprünglich 20 Elritzen).
Der Übeltäter war am nächsten Morgen schnell ausgemacht. Ein Eisvogel bediente sich um ca. 07:30 Uhr am frisch gedeckten Tisch. Ich war natürlich begeistert, da ich noch nie einen Eisvogel in freier Natur beobachten konnte (und das als Angler) und wir auch in einem Wohngebiet am Stadtrand in der Nähe eines Kanals wohnen. Eisvögel sind in unserer Gegend mehr als selten...

Nun zur Frage: Welche Mengen verspeist der nette Kollege so am Tag, damit ich zeitnah Fisch nachkaufen kann und was macht der Kollege in der kalten Jahreszeit ( zieht er andere Jagdgründe vor)?

Danke für Eure Info!

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## toco (21. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Ralf,

zufälligerweise lief vor kurzem ein Tierfilm über den Eisvogel, den ich hier mal versuche grob wiederzugeben.

Darin zog ein Eisvogelpaar 6 Junge auf. Es wurde geschildert, dass jedes Jungtier ca. 10 kleine Fische pro Tag (!) benötigt, um zu gedeihen. Sobald der Nachwuchs flügge wird (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere nach 3 bis 4 Wochen), wird er von den Elterntieren ziemlich brutal aus dem Revier vertrieben, damit Platz für die Jungen des 2. Geleges geschaffen wird, die natürlich wieder versorgt werden müssen.

Außerdem müssen sich die Elterntiere auch noch selbst ernähren, wieviele Fische erwachsene Eisvögel am Tag fressen wurde allerdings nicht berichtet. Wenn der Eisvogel direkt an deinem Teich nistet, solltest du also für reichlich Nachschub sorgen.

Ich bekomme auch von Zeit zu Zeit Besuch vom Eisvogel. Er kann aber nicht direkt an meinem Teich nisten, weil die Böschung zum Graben der Nisthöhle fehlt. Deshalb hält sich der Fischverlust bei mir in Grenzen. Seine Beutetiere sind in meinem Teich __ Moderlieschen und junge Rotfedern, die in ausreichendem Maße "nachproduziert" werden. Deine Elritzen und Bitterlinge dürften auch auf dem Speiseplan des Eisvogels stehen - er ist ein sehr geschickter Jäger.

Gruß
Hartmut


----------



## Annett (22. Aug. 2015)

Guten Morgen,

falls ein Nachbesatz mittels kaufen auf Dauer zu teuer wird, könntest du hier im Forum mal im Flohmarkt nach überzähligen Kleinfischen für deinen Eisvogel fragen. Es gibt bestimmt einige User, die nicht wissen, wohin mit dem Nachwuchs...

Ich finde deine Einstellung zu eurem neuen Besucher jedenfalls ganz toll!!


----------



## Nightcrawler (22. Aug. 2015)

@Hartmut, @Annett,

vielen Dank für Eure Hinweise! Ein Nachkauf würde das Haushaltsbudget nicht nachhaltig negativ beeinflussen, weshalb ich von Selbstabholung, etc. absehen würde. Nistmäglichkeiten hat der Kollege meines Wissens nicht in der Nähe, sodass ich davon ausgehe, dass sich die Verluste doch eventuell in Grenzen halten. Ich werde das Ganze dann mal beobachten und ggf. für Nachschub sorgen!

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Aug. 2015)

Moin Ralf,
in Deinem Eingangs-post schreibst Du, dass ihr 'in der Nähe eines Kanals' wohnt.
Dort wird er vermutlich auch sein Zuhause haben, euer neuer Teichbesucher 
Der Kanal wird sicherlich auch sein 'eigentliches Jagdrevier' darstellen,
ich würde mir also keine zu großen Sorgen machen, dass er euch den Teich leerfischt.
Wir haben hier ähnliche Bedingungen... 200 m Luftlinie einen kleineren Fluss,
wo es auch Eisvögel hat. Ab und an schaut er dann auch mal bei uns am Teich vorbei.


----------



## Nightcrawler (22. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Eva,

der Kanal ist ca. 40m entfernt. Jedoch konnte ich noch nie einen Eisvogel zu Gesicht bekommen. Ich wäre natürlich nicht böse darum, wenn die Vögel auch in der Nähe brüten würden. Da die __ Moderlieschen sich recht gut vermehrt haben ist erst einmal auch genügend Futter im Teich vorhanden.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Harzbub (22. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,
auch ich habe einen Eisvogel als Gast.
Nachdem mein Schwarm Goldelritzen ca. 200 Stück nach ca. 4 Wochen verschwunden war kommt der ( oder die) Eisvo(ö)gel nun unregelmäßig.
Die vorhandenen __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge halten sich im tieferen Wasser auf, daher wahrscheinlich nicht so schnell zu fangen.
In unserer näheren Umgebung befinden sich keine Nistmöglichkeiten für Eisvögel. Daher finde ich es bemerkenswert wie die Vögel die Nahrungsquelle entdeckt haben. Meine Teichanlage ist seit 3 Jahren in Betrieb, daher neu in der Umgebung. Ich freue mich über den Besuch der Tiere und bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Schwarm Goldelritzen. Eine Beobachtung ist schon gelungen, jedoch Fotos waren nicht möglich.
Damit ich den Tieren eine Nahrungsquelle wieder zur Verfügung stellen kann.
MfG
Heinz


----------



## Heddim (23. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Heinz, ich habe vor 3 Jahren einige Goldelritzen in meinen Teich eingesetzt, die nach kurzer Zeit verschwunden waren. Sie vestecken sich unter den Seerosen und im Schilf. Im Herbst, Winter und im zeitigen Frühjahr sind sie gut zu beobachten. Sie scheinen sich prächtig zu vermehren. Der Eisvogel geht bei uns auch ein und aus. Heute vormittag konnte ich erstmals sehen, dass er mit einem Fisch im Schnabel verschwand. Ich habe hunderte Karauschen und andere "silberfarbenes, also eine gute Futtergrundlage für den Eisvogel.  Mein Teich ist ca. 34 m lang und bis zu 10 m breit, in etwa nierenförmig, reiner Naturteich, daher sehr trüb. Genau sagen kann ich nicht, was da alles so drin rumschwimmt, denn es waren definitiv schon viele Fische drin, als wir das Grundstück 2012 erwarben. Der Eisvogel war damals   auch schon da. Karauschen habe ich definitiv 2012 auch eingesetzt. Ich freue mich darüber, dass der Eisvoggel bei uns fischt, ist ja ein Zeichen intakter Natur. Heute vormittag konnte ich eine Seeadlerfamilie mit 4 Vögeln über unserem Grundstück beobachten. Offensichtlich haben die Alten den Jungen das Revier gezeigt. Ich hoffe, dass diesen Tieren mein Teich zu klein ist, obwohl mir eine Frau aus dem Nachbardorf erzählte, dass sich an Ihrem Teich, der mitten im Dorf liegt, auch der Seeadler bedienen soll. Das würde allerdings auch erklären, wo zwei meiner im Frühjahr noch 6 Gold- und Blauorfen geblieben sind und alle meine Goldfische. Wir haben kürzlich nochmals Goldorfen eingesetzt und hoffen sehr, dass sie uns lange erhalten bleiben. Sicherlich auch sehr zur Freude des Reihers, der ebenfalls ständiger Gast ist. Sie vermehren sich gut und sinddaher eine gute Futtergrundlage für Eisvogel und Co. Liebe Grüße Hedwig


----------



## Harzbub (23. Aug. 2015)

Denke die Goldelritzen und Orfen sind besser zu erkennen, daher als Futter beliebter.
Gestern haben wir noch länger draußen verweilt und konnten den Eisvogel zweimal beobachten, jedoch hat er keine Fische gefangen.
Ich habe einmal gekundschaftet und festgestellt das ein Fluss in ca. 1 km Entfernung liegt.
Ob dort das Revier ist kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Aber wir freuen uns über unseren Beitrag zur Natur.
Gruß
Heinz


----------



## dejwoker (27. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,

gestern abend haben wir erstmalig (bemerkten!) Besuch von einem Eisvogel bekommen. Hübsche Tiere, zwar piepen sie immer etwas extrovertiert im Flug durch die Gegend, aber wer so ein Federkleid hat ...

Unser Teich ist 19x5x1,7m, ungefiltert, aber dieses Jahr kristallklar, was ich auf die starke Vermehrung der __ Krebsschere zurückführe - das nur am Rande.

Der Besatz: __ Moderlieschen, 1xFlußbarsch, 1xSterlet.

Ich war baff, was das für ein geschickter Jäger ist: 2 Anflüge = 2 Moderlieschen. Das reichte ihm/ihr und er flog unter lautem Gepiepe davon.

Vollkommen typisch für deutsche Biotope hatte er seinen Ausguck in unserer Banane eingenommen und die Fische dann in einer der Hanfpalmen verspeist.

Bei der Jagdquote, hoffe ich das er wiederkommt.

Gruß
Rolf


----------

